# [SOLVED] Pasting causes MS Works Word Processor to crash



## Tikhon (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm using MS Works v.9 on a Vista OS. When I try to paste anything I've copied online Works crashes. Any idea as to why this happens? Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Pasting causes MS Works Word Processor to crash*

Problem that MS hasn't fixed. Workaround = Copy to Wordpad, then recopy to MS Works.


----------



## Tikhon (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Pasting causes MS Works Word Processor to crash*

Dear Corday,

I was successful with the work-around you suggested. Thanks!


----------

